# Can't Find A Campground Near Hickory N.c.



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

We are thinking about going to the North Carolina Traditional Archery State Tournament next weekend...all I am finding is Indian Springs Campground...with no real info on line..

Does anyone in that area have some suggestions...other then Walmart???


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm not familiar with that area, at all, but there were some other listings in the "area", according to the Yellow Pages. Maybe this will help.







http://anywho.yellowpages.com/sp/co/anywho...requestid=21443
Also, maybe you could PM "Tonka" and see if he has any ideas.
Darlene


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Haven't stayed anywhere in that area yet but you may find that Statesville is your best bet. Not too far of a drive on I-40, less than 30 minutes. RV Park Reviews shows several CG's in Statesville with favorable reviews.

Hopefully someone from the western part of the state will chime in and be a little more helpful.

Paul


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Try this. http://www.epgsoft.com/CampgroundMap/index.html There are some close. Have fun on the trip!


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Country Girl









We're actually looking for land to build a CG, but we were thinking nearer to where we live in the Franklin, NC area. Maybe we should be looking over towards Hickory for this!!

Anyway, not too familiar with that area as far as CG's. But I do often use this site to inquire about potential places to camp: http://www.rv-clubs.us/northcarolina_rv_campgrounds.html

There are several listings for CG's in Marion, NC, which is just west of Hickory on I-40.

And, as Paul stated Stateville is just a little east of Hickory.

If you look at the link I've sent, you'll find Marion in the "Mountains" category and Stateville in the "Heartland" category.

Good luck and happy camping.
Julie (Mrs. Tonka)


----------

